# I am a new momma!



## Keeli (Apr 6, 2014)

The stray pregnant cat, Shelly we took in a month ago had her kittens today. Her picture is my avatar. She had 2 orange tabbies, one gray and white, one gorgeous calico, one black with some brown on it. 

We were not home today when she had them. Got home and 3 of them had their umbilical cords tangled all together. Got the scissors and separated them. The cord was wrapped tightly around the back left foot of one kitten. It looks as though the circulation was cut off. I am hoping it will be alright. 

Shelly is doing well. She is eating, drinking and nursing them just fine. I will post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations on the fur babies! I hope the little one does not have a serious problem with his back foot. Please let us know how him and all the others are doing.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations to you and to Shelly! When/how will you know if the kitten whose paw was tied up in the umbilical cord will be ok? Poor little thing.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Congratulations!! Piccies, please!! Hoping that little foot is ok.


----------



## Keeli (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh, I am so worried. Just called the vet and am waiting for a reply. Little foot doesn't look good at all. Momma has just started seeping some blood from her vagina. I am afraid she has a placenta in there. She appears uncomfortable too. I am glad the vet clinic is only a mile from my home. I will be taking them all in as soon as they open I am sure. I am waiting for a call back right now. Please pray for all of them.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Praying for you and all the kitties. Please let us know how it goes. Hang in there!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Adding more Prayers...
I hope everything will be alright...
Hugs!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

More prayers for all of you!! Really hope they are ok, and I am so glad you are able to take them right in


----------



## bellvillamor (Apr 21, 2014)

Sending prayers and all my good vibes over to you! Please keep us updated.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Any news Keeli? I hope the kittens and mama Shelly are all doing ok. That didn't sound like a good situation this morning.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

No, no, YOU are not a new momma, she is!  You are new grandmomma!! :cool


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Any news on mom and babies?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Keeli, Whats the News on Shelly and her babies?
Are they going to be ok?
Hugs and Prayers.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Speechie said:


> Congratulations!! Piccies, please!! Hoping that little foot is ok.


DITTO!!!! Can't wait to see piccys!!! I hope that lil foot is ok


----------



## MissLeah&MrSimba (May 8, 2014)

My friend's cat just had babies, her labour was long, she had 2 quite quickly, the third a few hours later and then the other took another day to come out! She was worried like you about some bleeding and went to the vet and was told there was another kitten and to just wait it out. It was stressful, and I'm sure you're stressed, but stay calm as best possible, you're doing well! Good luck and best wishes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Also checking in to see how everyone is doing. I hope the kitten with the foot issue is not a problem. Please update us!! Sending good thoughts.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Praying all is well...
Hugs...


----------

